# Mini nubian?



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I just have to ask, is this really a breed? Or is a mix breed? I keep seeing them for sale all over craigslist, but none of them look like a nubian goat to me. Some of them look more alpine than nubian.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

a Mini Nubian is a Nigerian/Nubian cross... Any standard breed mixed with a Nigerian is a Mini Nubian, LaMancha, Ober, Alpine, ect.


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

Ok so what if they were bred to a pygmy? What would they be then?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

A Nubian or a Nigerian?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Pygmy / nubian is a Kinder ... not sure on any other pygmy crosses. Pygmy is actually a miniture MEAT breed - so they have a different way of catagorizing and I am not sure what that is ... sorry.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yep Kinder... Not sure if you meant Pygmy/Nigerian... I think that would be a Pygmy/Nigerian mix.... don't think it would be a breed.... Like Allison said Pygmies are a meat breed, not a dairy breed..


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

The MiniNubian is a developing breed. They are bred using Nigerian and Nubian foundation animals. The goal is to get a mid-sized goat that looks like a Nubian, has higher butterfat like the Nigerian and a good blend of the personalities. The first generations often do not look like Nubians as it is a process to set the breed characteristics. What you are seeing is probably first generations where they still have airplane ears. You can see my website for lots of information and pictures of the different stages of breeding.


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

Yeah I wasnt sure what the other breeds bred to a pygmy would be. I get it now though. =)


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for the replies and for explaining it! I thought people were just making up a breed on craigslist lol! The ones I keep seeing look more like pygmy crosses, so probably are not really mini nubians, and why it had me confused. 
Eliya you have some absolutely beautiful animals!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

eliya - do you cull out the F1 erect ears? Just curious. All 3 of my nubians are HOPEFULLY bred to my Nigeiran Bucks - I was just curious. I just wanted the nubians in milk - thats all I really cared about - but I also want to keep them in breed standard if I sell any of the kids.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

To be creative... I call my Nigerian/Pygmy crosses " PyGerians" a name that came from another member on the forum.

Just like the cross of a Pygmy and an Angora is a "PyGora" and a Nigerian/Angora cross is a "NiGora".


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you Maggie!



kelebek said:


> eliya - do you cull out the F1 erect ears? Just curious. All 3 of my nubians are HOPEFULLY bred to my Nigeiran Bucks - I was just curious. I just wanted the nubians in milk - thats all I really cared about - but I also want to keep them in breed standard if I sell any of the kids.


It depends. Generally you will get airplane ears (stick stright out) from that 1st cross which will have the kids at 50/50. If you get ones that have erect ears, you might be better off selling them just as pets or family milkers. You generally start with airplane ears in that first generation and then work on the ears in the next generation or two. I did have one doe who was 75%Nigerian who had upright ears. I kept her and was able to get airplane eared kids out of her. Then worked for pendulous eared kids from those kids. This particular upright eared doe was INCREDIBLE in the milk department - you can see her on our reference does page as CowKid. You can see why I kept her inspite of the fact that she looked like a Nigerian. She has contributed to the MiniNubian breed in spite of not having the correct breed character. It will take more work and possibly more generations to get the ears you want when starting with one with upright/Nigerian type ears.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm quite pleased with my mini-nubians. I think the mix of the two breeds in a mid sized package is excellent for a family milker. 

I think my doe is second or third generation, she doesn't have airplane ears but they are not truly pendulous either. My buck is third generation and his ears are much nicer than hers, her kids (from a different buck, sire to the buck I have now, she was bred when i got her) had lovely ears. Not as long as my buck's, but I think they had a better "hang" to them. Mine aren't registered and I just breed for my own homestead, but I really think they work into the "milker" portion of my farm wonderfully. I'm pretty much sold on them.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok, I know this is an older thread now but I got some pictures of my Mini Nubian bucklings (the light one is for a friend, he is just staying here because they don't currently have facilities for a buck, the spotted dark one is mine) to show their ears, so you can see where you can get them with selective breeding.



















This is the light coloured buckling's dam:










This is the sire to both bucklings:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

eliya- I just want to tell you I LOVE your goats! They are all so pretty! If I ever get into breeding Mini Nubians, you would be the first one I would by from! Excellent stock and those udders are gorgeous!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

I knew this girl who called a small breed (Nigerian, Pygmy, ect.) crossed with an Angora a "Curly Whirly Fiber Baby". I thought that was kinda cute!


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you Kayla!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

You are very welcome!


----------

